# Hay



## crackerjackjack (Mar 1, 2009)

I am wanting to put some seed out to give the donkeys extra grass to forage on this spring and summer. What is the best? What do donkeys really like?


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 7, 2009)

That is a really good question.....


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 7, 2009)

I prefer brome.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 7, 2009)

We use a blend called Kentucky Pasture Blend for the horses. My donkeys prefer a nice soft grassy blend of hay, not sure what Bob plants for that. I will have to ask him.

Corinne


----------

